# Antone else using the Tomy AFX electronic lap timer/counter



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

I have this on eBay right now. --> http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Tomy-4-Lane...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item335928b01d
I was always very happy that I did get it even though when I bought it I thought it was too expensive but after using it thoguht it was a good value after all. Also, it made all of my friends go and get some sort of timing/counting system. It was very straightforward to use and even worked with T-jets. Anyone else have experience with these? And yes this is a bit of me promoting my stuff.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Yup,still using mine.Converted it to run a low voltage (5 volt) relay that in turn trips my 24 Volt track relays.It run's my track from 1 to 99 mins,also converted it to use reed switches and wired it into a Tyco track no less,and modified it to use a battery eliminator wallwart so i didn't have to feed it batteries:thumbsup:
Mines 20 yrs old now(1989 build date) ,and has been on a couple of tracks over it's life and still works good to this day,it's been on this track for 10 yrs now,it's probably counted a coupl'a hundred thousand laps or better over it's life,and it's never gave me any trouble,even with my rude and crude modifications to it's circuit board.
That's a smoking deal compared to what they were worth new:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

New? Where in the world would you get one new?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Can this be used for a 2 lane TOMY layout...*

This looks like I could use half of it for my 2 lane TOMY layout? Is that correct?

I have an old AFX version of this but, it doesn't work so well so, it sits in the set box lonely now. A friend of mine used to have one and it beeped like this one when you went faster than your fastest lap. 

This looks like a lot of fun!

Bob...Watching it now...zilla


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I've been interested in picking a couple of these up to use as i am having nothing but issues with my LT2000 setup.There is a guy on ebay (from Australia) that has these every once in awhile.This pair appears to be in excellent condition.I'll be watching this one.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not involved in this guys sale,but i'm still very happy with my old archaic gal,there're simplicity in themselves.
You actually need 2 of them Bobhch for a 4 lane,as they are,each one is set up to only do a 2 lane track,so one works great for your home 2 lane setup.
There's actually 2 set-ups for sale there,they are set-up so you can tie the 2 units together for a 4 lane set-up:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hornet said:


> I'm not involved in this guys sale,but i'm still very happy with my old archaic gal,there're simplicity in themselves.
> You actually need 2 of them Bobhch for a 4 lane,as they are,each one is set up to only do a 2 lane track,so one works great for your home 2 lane setup.
> There's actually 2 set-ups for sale there,they are set-up so you can tie the 2 units together for a 4 lane set-up:thumbsup:


Thank you Hornet for the answer to my question. 

Bob...still watching for now...zilla


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Works Great!*



RMMseven said:


> I have this on eBay right now. --> http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Tomy-4-Lane...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item335928b01d
> I was always very happy that I did get it even though when I bought it I thought it was too expensive but after using it thoguht it was a good value after all. Also, it made all of my friends go and get some sort of timing/counting system. It was very straightforward to use and even worked with T-jets. Anyone else have experience with these? And yes this is a bit of me promoting my stuff.


I bought the newer version sold/shipped from Australia. I converted it to run on a dead strip on a two lane original Aurora lock & joiner track. 

No issues, works just fine.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

OK, dumb question, but will this timer/lap counter fit on old Aurora track? 

As I understand it, a small section sits under the track, and that's what counts/times your laps when the cars pass over it. Being as it's made for the newer Tomy track, would that section fit under older Aurora track?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Stock they used a dead strip,that you can easily re-create on almost any track.
You'll need to isolate probably at least 3" of track from the rest of the track,with a gap of 1" between your live sections and the dead section,then you just use the stock wiring and adapt it into your new dead section of track,just duplicate the rails in your new piece,as what's in the stock tomy track.
Make sure you have a couple feet of straight before the dead piece of track,so the car can coast over the section.
The other option if you don't want a dead section,is to use "Reed Switches" to trip your timer.
There's all kinds of articles about how to install reeds,basically it's a small magnetic switch that you glue to the bottom of a track section,snuggled in beside the rail of your choice,and then it connects to your dead section wiring.
The switch doesn't care how you wire it,but they are position sensitive,most guys like to mount them on their side,me i've had better luck mounting them straight up and down the way Miniatronics Corp reconmends you mount theirs:wave:.
You have less chance of a car in the other lanes tripping the switch if it's mounted via Miniatronics reconmendations,where-as if you follow most slotracers reconmendations,you might run into an adjacent lane tripping the switch
Then the cars magnets passing over the switch pulls the internal contacts closed and the switch completes the circuit,tripping the timer.
Reeds you'll have to buy,a dead section you can make yourself 
Or buy adapter tracks to fit it into your existing layout.
Rick


----------

